# Fruit trees!



## wilky (Apr 17, 2020)

I have peaches, apples, coconuts, and bamboo shoots available! Just be kind to the flowers!  I'm also dropping some wood and branches! I have red and yellow hyacinth, red tulips and white tulips and white and yellow cosmos! Turnips are selling for only 56 bells. Come visit and leave a message on the board! 
I'm great on fruits but could use wood, clay or other trash from fishing! Hot item recycled-can thumb piano!
DODO code: 4Q325


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come for some peaches? I need a lot for a recipe. Would you by any chance need softwood or hardwood, I have quite a lot!


----------



## wilky (Apr 17, 2020)

Regular wood. And absolutely the code is open!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

I have a giant peach orchard to the top left of the main island near the museum.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 17, 2020)

wilky said:


> Regular wood. And absolutely the code is open!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> I have a giant peach orchard to the top left of the main island near the museum.


I'll try to bring as much wood as I can, omw!


----------



## wilky (Apr 17, 2020)

Ok 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Thanks for stopping! You're welcome any time!


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 17, 2020)

Would you like some pears, cherries, and oranges to plant?

edit: nevermind, I see where you said you were good on fruit. I will bring wood.


----------



## wilky (Apr 17, 2020)

I have some, just building my orchards  could use more if you want to stop by and check everything out


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 17, 2020)

Ok, I will bring wood and those fruits for you.


----------



## wilky (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm out tending to my flowers, so if you stop by you may not see me.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Closing the code for now, will reopen later thanks for stopping!


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for the chance to visit and get some cosmo seeds! Good luck with the orchard and flower patches!


----------



## wilky (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for the tip and being so kind!


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 18, 2020)

hello!  Can i come by? I will see if i can find some trash that i fished up, what are we allowed to go around taking?


----------



## wilky (Apr 18, 2020)

Kanjiidesu said:


> hello!  Can i come by? I will see if i can find some trash that i fished up, what are we allowed to go around taking?


Are you still interested in the fruit trees?


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 19, 2020)

yess i would love to come get some of your fruit, I will have to see what trash stuff i have left :3


----------



## wilky (Apr 19, 2020)

Message me when youre online today and I'll open the gate for you. I now have all 6 fruits grown and ready to pick!  I also have bamboo shoots I can dig up and drop for you.


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 19, 2020)

wilky said:


> Message me when youre online today and I'll open the gate for you. I now have all 6 fruits grown and ready to pick!  I also have bamboo shoots I can dig up and drop for you.



i would love some bamboo shoots  i can come by now? i got like 5 min.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



wilky said:


> Message me when youre online today and I'll open the gate for you. I now have all 6 fruits grown and ready to pick!  I also have bamboo shoots I can dig up and drop for you.



got 2 old tires :3


----------



## wilky (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll open the gate in about an hr for you, im just leaving the house.  ill message you the code when it's open.


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 19, 2020)

wilky said:


> I'll open the gate in about an hr for you, im just leaving the house.  ill message you the code when it's open.



oh okay, i am not going to be online in an hour :c but if you save the shoots ill save the 2 tires for tomorrow?


----------



## wilky (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry! Are you available now? Errands took much longer than I thought!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

yeah tomorrow would be great, morning or later in the evening..


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 20, 2020)

wilky said:


> I'm so sorry! Are you available now? Errands took much longer than I thought!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> yeah tomorrow would be great, morning or later in the evening..



im available for the next 30 min. or so if you got time


----------



## wilky (Apr 20, 2020)

Kanjiidesu said:


> im available for the next 30 min. or so if you got time


I'm sorry I didn't wake up until an hr after that  im online now for awhile though!


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 21, 2020)

wilky said:


> I'm sorry I didn't wake up until an hr after that  im online now for awhile though!



Im awake now too lol, do you have an abmes store i could visit as well or a crannys? :3


----------



## wilky (Apr 22, 2020)

we keep missing each other!  I have both mables AND cranny! And I saved you some of every kind of fruit. I have them in storage.


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 23, 2020)

wilky said:


> we keep missing each other!  I have both mables AND cranny! And I saved you some of every kind of fruit. I have them in storage.



i got time right now to come by? and can i visit them? :3


----------



## wilky (Apr 23, 2020)

Kanjiidesu said:


> i got time right now to come by? and can i visit them? :3


When you sent that it was 230am here  this weekend ill be available quite a bit if you'd like to premake plans?


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 24, 2020)

sure, im available from now to like 13 hours


----------

